# Pearl (Arreau's The Colour of My Love) at five months old



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy moley...has Pearl been blackballed here?


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Beautiful as always!! Love those pretty feet of hers...I wish Yukis were a tad tighter than they are, but they could be worse so I'm not complaining. But I absolutely adore beautiful tight poodle feet.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awww Pearl could NEVER be blackballed!!! Not by me anyway!!!! I've noticed her beauty from the time she was born and I see her future as a winner!!! Love ya Pearly Girl!!!!!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

She sure is a beauty!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

She is so stunning! I love her!! What is her color?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much! Pearl is apricot.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

She has the darkest points I have ever seen on an apricot... I'm guessing with her face and feet color that she will be an apricot. Can't get over those dark eyes!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Honestly, her points and eye colour could not be darker even if she were black.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

pearl lives up to her name.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Very nice photos of your pretty Pearl!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! She is really stunning, downright luminous. I see a lot of her daddy in her. Lovely, just lovely!

--Q


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

What a gorgeous girl. I love the ombré look of her ears.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Beautiful baby Arreau. How could she be anything else?


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

She is so beautiful. I love her face!! Kisses.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Beautiful girl - looks like she's going to love being in the spotlight!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow. If she were a human I would say she has strawberry blond hair, my favorite color of hair.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

She gets more beautiful every picture !!! I love her expression in the first one....she knows she is HOT !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm going to show my ignorance in color here but I thought apricots would have liver points on her light face the black points are so striking.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Minnie said:


> I'm going to show my ignorance in color here but I thought apricots would have liver points on her light face the black points are so striking.


Thanks. I find it striking too. Such a fabulous contrast.


----------

